
A GUI for the Command Line - omarwaleed
https://remoteos.io
======
omarwaleed
A desktop app that will allow you to access your servers and interact with
software. I have opened the waiting list for the desktop version that will
start out with a more rich set of features and can be used daily in your life
as a developer. Would love to hear your feedback

------
java-man
screenshots?

~~~
omarwaleed
In the website :) the desktop app is almost ready. I'll personally send an
email to everyone on the waiting list when it's ready so if you'd like to get
notified please just add your email in the waiting list field :)

~~~
java-man
Those are thumbnails. I'd like to see full size screenshots, please.

~~~
omarwaleed
the full app will be ready in the upcoming 2 days. I guess that is better than
screenshots ;)

